# Female coworker asks for my number...



## hollowman32 (Oct 19, 2013)

So I have this female coworker and I guess we've been becoming friends pretty well lately. I wrote about her in a few threads of mine before so for more details just look them up. 

Anyway, here's the "short" version: We started talking more at a night class we take and during work, and before the Christmas holiday she asked for my number in case she has something going on. She does have a boyfriend who she lives with and any indications that she's unhappy with her relationship are unknown to me. 

I did not ask her for her number because I knew she had a bf so I was quite delighted to see that she wanted a closer friendship, or so I interpreted it as such. 

As a result, I thought it would be a good idea to ask her out for a drink or two, something my therapist said is something you do with a date, or with a group of people. She said she'll think about it and the next day told me no out of respect for her bf. I blame my social retardedness on that one, but she ended up texting my phone so I got her number. I ended up seeing her and her friend at a supervisor's retirement party that week (See related thread*)

I've texted her a few times and she's responded, but it's not like she texts me any jokes or any random thoughts on her mind. So it's been awhile since I've sent her a text. 

And lately I've been wondering why she asked for my number. Did she think I'd be a good match for her friend? Does she want to be friends even though the amount of stuff we can do together without looking like a date is extraordinarily small? 

I don't know. What do you guys think? What kind of boundaries have been established or should I establish? Thanks for your help.


----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

hollowman32 said:


> So I have this female coworker and I guess we've been becoming friends pretty well lately. I wrote about her in a few threads of mine before so for more details just look them up.
> 
> Anyway, here's the "short" version: We started talking more at a night class we take and during work, and before the Christmas holiday she asked for my number in case she has something going on. She does have a boyfriend who she lives with and any indications that she's unhappy with her relationship are unknown to me.
> 
> ...


That could very well be?

Other reasons, is to just have it for friendship reasons. One can never have enough friends.

I'm not sure on the boundaries since she has a boyfriend. That one is tricky.


----------

